# Ethernet DISAPPEARED completely



## joarc (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's the scoop. It seemed my wired & wireless were building up to a problem because after I disabled them and would go to enable them again they would sit spinning, waiting to Acquire Address. Now my LAN is gone, it's not just a driver missing, or a network disabled, it's not even hiding in the Device Manager, it's just gone, Windows doesn't see it AT ALL. I run ipconfig /all and I see the wireless as well as two LANs (screenshot from Vista side attached) and I notice DHCP is not enabled?? And the Physical address is all 00-00. One of the LANs I`m guessing is my WM device. I've disabled and then enabled again, twice, in the BIOS, also just flashed to the most recent and all drivers & updates are tickityboo. I run Avast & Spyware Doc pro on Vista side and NAV & Super AntiSpyware Pro on the XP side. I run a dual boot Vista HP 32/XP Pro 32 but the problem was there before the dual boot. Any help would be fantastic! I would install a card but there's just no room! Thanx.

M3A32-MVP Deluxe WIFI-AP
Vista HP/XP Pro 32
Phenom 9500
2gb RAM
Radeon 3870
Marvell Yukon (Miniport) Gigabit Ethernet

:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see any wired NIC in that display. If it doesn't appear in Device Manager, the device is either disabled or has failed. Since you say you have checked the BIOS, I'm forced to conclude that the hardware died.


----------



## joarc (Jul 15, 2008)

WAHHHH. That's what I figured too, the ethernet is onboard. I've got a 3 year warranty but who wants to take their friggin main computer to pieces to have Asus make good on it right? Bah. I was really hoping for another answer. Thanx anyway!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. :smile:


----------



## joarc (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm over in the asus forum looking for help too and this was suggested:

"To properly flash the bios to version 1203, first load defualt settings and then save and exit...do not use the "F10" to save and exit. Place the bios rom file on a flash drive and use the EZ-Flash utility in the bios to update the bios to version 1203 from the flash drive. After the bios has been flashed, power down the system and clear the cmos. Then power up and set the bios setting you want. The eithernet controller should be back."

So, guess I'll try this before totally giving up on it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's obviously a good plan! :grin:


----------



## joarc (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a follow up. Clearing the cmos didn't fix the problem. Looks like a hardware failure  Thanx for everyone's help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I see a new PCI NIC in your future. :wink:


----------



## joarc (Jul 15, 2008)

lol... well an old one anyway.


----------

